# looking for brine shrimp eggs?



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

I need some for my growing guppies , been feeding them flake foods and not much growth!!!


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

How much do you need? We sell eggs from Great Salt Lake 90% hatch-out. 
http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5&products_id=36


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks but was really wanting to buy them online, since mom wouldnt let me go online just to buy something for my fishes . Was looking for some stores?


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

They'll be a lot more expensive at stores... you know you'll have to setup a hatchery right? Like a 2L bottle and an air pump. I think it's a lot of work and a lot of money.

Maybe you could try a better dry food, like Tetra crisps. It's more expensive ($15) but it'll last you a year or more. You'll have to break it up for the guppies. The crisps are more solid than flakes; they don't just melt away when they hit the water. It helps to keep the tank a little cleaner. I think also if you do more water changes, the fry would grow quicker too. Since dirty water stunts their growth.

p.s. if you get the crisps, get it at asian fish stores like Frank's. If you buy it at petsmart it's going to be $22+tax or something.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

_a better food like Tetra...?_

Ugh, In my opinion, unless this brand has entirely changed their ingredients there's not likely to be many foods it'd be better than. Almost all of the options in this brand's food line has several filler or binder ingredients in the first 5 ingredients. Better foods with great ingredients would be Omega One or New Life Spectrum.


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

Frank's aquarium sells small bottles of brine shrimp eggs for ~$8. Don't look for it in the store, just ask Frank because he keeps them in the freezer. Franks located at Kennedy and Hwy 7.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> _a better food like Tetra...?_
> 
> Ugh, In my opinion, unless this brand has entirely changed their ingredients there's not likely to be many foods it'd be better than. Almost all of the options in this brand's food line has several filler or binder ingredients in the first 5 ingredients. Better foods with great ingredients would be Omega One or New Life Spectrum.


I'm not sure which of their products you have tried. There is a binder in the first 5 ingredients, just like hikari, nutrafin, john's, and about 99% of the fish food out there. The $15 containers of crisps I'm talking about is the TetraColor/TetraMin Pro.

I wouldn't say it is the best food, but my guppies love it (so do the tetras, loaches, cories and plecos) and they grow quick on it which is the concern of the thread starter. In fact, my bottom feeders prefer tetra over NLS.

More importantly, NLS doesn't make a small enough pellet for guppy fry. 0.5mm would be good for guppies around 1".


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Well I guess I just wanted to suggest a couple 1% foods then. NLS makes flakes too. 

Anyways, I think Omega One foods are just fantastic. They don't make 45 different varieties of food like Tetra does, but everyone in the community tank eats the flakes, and I spent 4 years feeding it daily to all, in a local fish store.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

hello everyone, I sell shrimp eggs for $45 for a can. I have all the info you need to hatch, some hints and must do's!! you dont just hatch the eggs, there is a trick you have to do. I also sell the top of the market flake foods also. I wont down talk the foods mentioned earlier, but wow companies have lower quality and raised the prices. all my flakes are made to my list of needs, we do not ever skimp on ingredients. call me or text or email me

519-897-1567
[email protected]

thanks

john


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

just to provide an objective perspective, i remember that Frank also sells spectrum food. also he has that spectrum fry starter (very minuscule pellets). 
also, he doesn't have much brine shrimps egg anymore, so get it while he still has some! (he's not ordering anymore from now, it's from his personal batch)


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

im mean hearing alotta about frank maybe ill pay him a visit thanks for the suggestions guys


----------

